# Joined the Red Dot club



## minicoop1985 (Aug 27, 2014)

I finally joined the Red dot club to stay. Today, I got me a nice Leica Mini for all of... wait for it... $5. I'm sure GSGary will approve. 



Leica Mini by longm1985, on Flickr

I actually like it so far. Super compact, but not so small it feels cheap. EXCELLENT viewfinder, if a tiny bit small. For what it is, it's actually not bad at all, but I can't wait to see what comes out of the film I shot through it.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 28, 2014)

You need an M


----------



## timor (Aug 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> You need an M


It was a mistake. Gary didn't approve.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 28, 2014)

It's got the correct badge


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 28, 2014)

See? Everyone has to start somewhere. 

Personally, I'm an SLR guy. I've shot with a rangefinder before, and I'm not big on them, but I would have an old Leica IIIF for fun. I'm not opposed to a Leica SLR, though. Hell, I'm not opposed to a Leica S2 if someone gave me one.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 28, 2014)

Result! Kodak BW400CN.




Pondering by longm1985, on Flickr


----------

